
Armed Bear Common Lisp 1.5.0 released, Java 8 VM officially supported - flavio81
http://abcl-dev.blogspot.com/2017/06/abcl-150.html
======
flavio81
(Clarification: ABCL is an ANSI-conforming Lisp compiler that compiles to Java
JVM bytecode, so the applications run on the Java virtual machine. It also
allows calling Java classes/libs from Lisp.)

------
iLemming
As a person not familiar with common lisp, I'm curious: why would somebody
choose a CLISP instead of Clojure to target JVM?

~~~
flavio81
Clojure and Common Lisp are different languages, they are not the same (but
they are Lisp family languages.)

Clojure makes good sense if you are going to mix your code with a lot of calls
to Java classes and objects.

If you are not going to be calling Java at every two lines of code, then with
ABCL you can program in CL and be able to interoperate with Java. CL is a
significantly more powerful language.

PS: Note that "CLISP" is a particular, free Common Lisp implenentation, not a
language.

